# LOOK AT MY NEW BABY



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Say hello to 'TIMMY'
I picked this little fella up today







,
he's really active, always swimming








I was told he was a yellow bellied slider, is this correct??
any info or tips anyone can give me would be great.

Enjoy
View attachment 99215

View attachment 99216

View attachment 99217


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

tiny little guy, good luck with it


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice looking turtle!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

10 gallons per inch of turtle.

You'll need somewhere for it to come out, a basking spot, ideally with some heat over top.

The turtle will need uvb lighting. This can be provided through fluorescent lighting or in combo with your basking light if you go with a mercury vapour bulb.

GOOD filtration. Turtles are MESSY.

Good luck!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

LOTS of water changes too. And what color is his belly? I have seen both yellow and red colored bellies. They will need a good full spectrum light and a heat light for basking. Change the bulbs every 12 months.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Omnius and Mettle, thanks for the advice,








ive got his tank, lights and filter sorted ,he's in a temperary tank for now, i'll post pics of his new home soon

one question, 
at night, do i turn everything off??, by everything i mean lights


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lights should be on for 12 hours a day, both the UV and basking light should be turned off after 12 hours. you could put a blacklight for a nightlight if you want to, but keep lighting to a minimum at night.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> lights should be on for 12 hours a day, both the UV and basking light should be turned off after 12 hours. you could put a blacklight for a nightlight if you want to, but keep lighting to a minimum at night.


thankyou


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Be sure to keep the day/night cycle consistant missing it by a few hours can really mess up their internal clocks. Timers are invaluable, and remember those water changes!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Timmy is looking tiny, Nice turtle


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

how cute.


----------

